# tucker saddle



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

I bought two new saddles this last year and I really wanted a Tucker, they felt super comfy to me! However when I tried to fit them to my horses not one of the models fit, the tack shop owner said it was strange, the newest models seemed to have a different fit altogether. I was disappointed.


----------



## lucille (Sep 4, 2011)

*Tucker Saddles*

I hate that Tucker in TN did not send the registeration numbers to Tucker/Circle Y in TX so that they could continue to look up the info on the older model saddles. That's what impressed me, but now they have no way of knowing what my saddle actually is. They have changed their styles, etc. My sisters have encounted some fitting problems also, but have been able to return for a different saddle, but of course there is frt. chgs. I do love mine!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Lucille! I'm a Tucker saddle owner/fan too. I've had mine several years, and it fits both horses well. I've been 8 hours in the saddle at times, and both me and the horse were comfortable and ready to go the next day.

I just purchased the matching breast collar for my saddle, and can't wait to try it out.

I'm looking into the tacky saddle pad that tucker has put out. Anyone seen or used one?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Give us a link. I'm interested. =D


----------

